# Verizon Online Dsl Sucks!!!



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

I Hate It! At first I thought I was going to like it because it was faster, plus I got MSN Premium at no cost. I WAS WRONG! Since Friday at 3pm I have called Verizon 12 times give or take a few. I have burnt up about 5 hours total on my weekend on the phone...NO KIDDING! OK... :rant: I ran home Friday around 3pm to check my email. PAGE CAN NOT BE DISPLAYED! I checked my other computers. Nothing. I checked the modem.. DSL light on...Internet Light On...Port Lights Blinking...Everything Looked OK. This puzzled me :nono: 
The computers were communication with the modem and the modem was getting a signal. Very Strange. I called Tech Support. I was transfered between 4 different people. The final person I talked to came to the conclusion that it was a problem with ALL of my computers. THIS IS IMPOSSIBLE! I wasn't happy with that response...So I called back. They came to the conclusion that is was a line problem...They would Have it Fixed Soon. So about 2 hours later IT WORKED! I was so happy! I got up Sat Morning IT DIDN'T WORK! Now this Really Pissed Me Off! I talked to them all day Saturday. They came to the conclusion AGAIN that there was an outage. That I would Be Fixed Soon. I got up this morning and It Worked Again. I went out and did some yard work...came back in...PAGE CAN NOT BE DISPLAYED! So I called back...They Had me Release and Renew The IP Address. It worked again...Get this...After I hung up...It Quit Again. I couldn't believe it! I figured it out...every time I Renew the IP It works for about 5 min then quits...I called AGAIN! They Said they put out a trouble ticket and they said it would be fixed with in the next 48 hours...So We'll see!

:rant: 

John


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Well...So Far So Good!


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Well..I was wrong! For the past 4 hours I had No Internet! I swear...Its never going to end!


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

It is *not* impossible that the problem isn't with your computers.

I only have a single computer hooked up to DSL. Over the past few weeks I was getting slow or no connection on occasions. Figured the problem must be with Verizon. Turned out there is an issue with the latest version of ZoneAlarm (posted in the user's forums, but no official word from Zone Labs - I could be upset at them, but what do you want for free?). I uninstalled / reinstalled ZoneAlarm, everything now running great.

So, check your firewall / router / wireless router / antivirus / etc. These could be causing your issues.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Do you have a Westell modem? I have a problem where I can't make new connections because the lease on the IP address for DNS resolution is gone.

I'll be able to maintain an ICQ connection, but firing up a browser window and going to someplace as simple as "www.yahoo.com" will result in "Can't find yahoo.com".

There's a firmware upgrade for the modem that my ISP (which uses Verizon for their DSL) is supposed to send me.


----------



## lifterguy (Dec 22, 2003)

Have the verizon CSR's already had you go through the process of disconnecting other phones in you house to see if the problem goes away? I was having trouble a while back, and they told me it might be one of my phones or filters causing the problem. I disconnected all phones except one, and my internet connection started working. I then (over the course of several days) started reconnecting phones one at a time until I tracked it down to the phone that was causing the problem.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Your problem most likely is a known problem with Verizon DSL. They are in the process of switching over from using a Level3 block of IP addresses to a Verizon-owned block. The Level3 block IP addresses start with a 4.x.x.x and the Verizon owned block start with 71.x.x.x. With the switchover comes a new 15 minute DHCP lease time when it use to be 4 hours. Because of the short lease time, the computer tries to renew the lease after about 7 minutes. Every hour can cause nearly 9 renewal attempts and 192 attempts a day. Multiply this by how ever many users they have and the DHCP servers are quickly getting overloaded. They get confused and don't renew your lease information properly. This is where the problem is at.

DSLReports has a few threads in the VZ DSL forum. Do a search for "15 minute lease" and you'll find them. A few people have said that persistantly calling tech support eventually got the problem fixed. I have the same problem occasionally and it usually just takes a release...wait 30 seconds...then a renew in my router to get going again.


----------



## Raymond Simonian (Nov 22, 2002)

"Verizon On line Dsl Sucks!!! "

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

"I Hate It! At first I thought I was going to like it because it was faster, plus I got MSN Premium at no cost. I WAS WRONG! Since Friday at 3pm I have called Verizon 12 times give or take a few. I have burnt up about 5 hours total on my weekend on the phone...NO KIDDING! OK..."
Originally posted by JohnGfun
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I had a similar problem back in November of 2004. I had a six year old Gateway Computer that was connected to AOL by dial up. I had called about a phone problem and the Verizon representative asked me if I had a computer ect. She told me that if I chose Verizon for internet my computer would speed downloading and surfing. I told her my computer had a slow processor and doubted it would. I also said I did not think the Gateway had the proper card for connection. She said no problem, their modem would connect with what I had. After getting there modem delivered, it wouldn't even light up. Got a second one delivered. I found that I needed a ethernet card. I installed it. Got it working but after I downloaded there software it slowed my computer down to the point that I couldn't even move the cursor. They had me try to remove all sorts of programs from the computer to try to speed it up. This took most of a Friday night and Saturday. Got it working fairly well by Saturday night but no faster that with AOL. Sunday the modem lit up but I could not connect to the internet. They said that the ethernet card I had installed must have broke. *I told them that's it and sent the modem back.*

I bought a Dell 8400 computer and gave the Gateway to my son. I connected the Dell to a broadband line through Cablevision. My son also connected to broadband and the ethernet card worked fine. Because of the age of the Gateway the broadband did not help that much with the speed. He did not have a land phone line to connect to AOL.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

jrbdmb said:


> It is *not* impossible that the problem isn't with your computers.
> 
> I only have a single computer hooked up to DSL. Over the past few weeks I was getting slow or no connection on occasions. Figured the problem must be with Verizon. Turned out there is an issue with the latest version of ZoneAlarm (posted in the user's forums, but no official word from Zone Labs - I could be upset at them, but what do you want for free?). I uninstalled / reinstalled ZoneAlarm, everything now running great.
> 
> So, check your firewall / router / wireless router / antivirus / etc. These could be causing your issues.


Um...A problem with 3 computers...doing the same thing? Sure. No...I shut all of my firewalls off.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

I called yesterday...they said that one of the routers that provides service to Illinois and Indiana has failed...I can only get on now and then because they are doing temp. patches that aren't holding. Yesterday they said it should be fixed by today. I called today to see if they were any closer. They said the update at 6am this morning said that now there is no estimated date or time. Oh Well...I Understand That Stuff Happens. It Life.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Well...Today...It is finally FULLY working (I hope)


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

JohnGfun said:


> Well...Today...It is finally FULLY working (I hope)


It also has been working for me the last couple of days, but I wasn't online as much as usual over the weekend. It does seem to be getting worse in some areas though. If you look over at the VOL forum at DSLReports.com, a lot of people have started to complain about the 15 minute lease times that aren't getting renewed in a timey manner, causing connections to drop. Many gamers are starting to get connections dropped mid-game...which is never good for business.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

I just cancelled my verizon DSL because I signed up 3 weeks ago and after 12 calls to tech support, billing and having someone come to the house and dedicated one line to data, they discovered that I am too far from the hub and all I could get is 1.2 speed instead f the 3K that I signed up for.

Just like the original post, I had to call many times and spent many hours of my time trying to fix it, not counting the 15 minute wait while you get to talk to someone that times 12 (since I called 12 times in two weeks)

I was trying to test DSL vs Cable and CABLE won.


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

socceteer said:


> ...I was trying to test DSL vs Cable and CABLE won.


Sorry to hear that. I think the customer experience is more dependent upon who your ISP is rather than the technology, although often you don't have a choice based on where you live.

I've had personal experiences with Road Runner Cable and SBC Yahoo! DSL, my present ISP. Both provide a great product with good customer service, although I think Road Runner's gets the edge because their local tech support was very friendly, knowledgeable and quickly solved any problems I had, which were minimal.

However, I have no problems recommending SBC. Their price is hard to beat, and I've never experienced any outages that I am aware of during my year of service with them.


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

No problems here


----------



## Hobby (May 31, 2005)

Their Customer Service seems like 12 year old kids who read from a note card.
Very frustrating...


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Hobby said:


> Their Customer Service seems like 12 year old kids who read from a note card.
> Very frustrating...


At least they speak English unlike other support which is base in India


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

socceteer said:


> At least they speak English unlike other support which is base in India


I know...I only got 1 person that I could not understand! This a first!


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Well...Mine Quit Again Today...I'm switching back to Charter...No matter how much I hate Charter, their internet is ok.


----------

